# Update on Hans --off raw for now



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I am posting this update here because it does involve BARF.

My original thread regarding the problems we've been having is here:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/190993-my-wits-end-vomiting-not-eating.html

After I read all replies and thought about what the vet I talked to said, I decided to try a change in diet.

I got some Ziwipeak lamb, and some Vital Essentials beef sprinkles. Also, some of the Vital Essentials beef niblets.
I made a concoction of cooked fresh pumpkin and zucchini with a bit of rice, and pureed it in the blender. I made another batch of slippery elm gruel.

At each meal, I mixed a large spoonful of the pumpkin with some slippery elm, then mixed in a good heaping tablespoon of the beef sprinkles to make a nice gravy. I added a scoop of the Ziwipeak, a handful of the beef niblets, and a very finely grated carrot. Also, a little piece of grilled beef, very thinly sliced.

I offered it to Hans and he readily ate it. So far, he has been on this 3 times a day, and he is eating very well, licking the bowl clean, and looking very satisfied. 

Best of all, not a single vomit. And a very nice poop this afternoon! :wild:

He has also been a lot more rambunctious and happy.
Although it makes me very sad to have to switch from raw, for now, it looks as if this is what he needs, at least for a while.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm just glad he's doing better


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

msvette2u said:


> I'm just glad he's doing better


Thanks! I'm so thankful at least, for now, he is OK. 

I am taking him to the vet this week to get some tests done. My vet was not there last week so I had to settle for someone else.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm glad he's doing better!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

also glad he's doing better and hope he stays this way


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Yay!  Praying he remains this way forever!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm glad he's feeling better.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Dogs are good at telling you what they need at a given point in time! One day, he may not want cooked but raw again. =)


----------

